

Show HN: Self-governed network of freelancers who send each other overflow work - hashtree
https://github.com/freelanceoverflow/freelanceoverflow

======
edwardg
Just curious as to how the payment part of this would work? It's a great idea
- something you could build out (a vetted list of top-quality freelancers
available to work on your project? People would love that).

If there is a vetted list of freelancers all of the same, trusted, standard,
it could be that having individual minimums creates a 'race to the bottom'
thing that other places have. I would have a fixed price per hour which is
slightly above average, with a guarantee of high-quality return and
efficiency.

If you can get members to work with and look over projects they're not
attached to (feedback etc) you could increase the value of the service as a
whole.

~~~
hashtree
The original concept was to scale via the open and self-administered community
itself while keeping a hands off approach to all other aspects. Truly just a
simple network of solid folks and not a product trying to solve every problem
(though I imagine it could be productized). The hope was that by only letting
in solid freelancers that these items could be handled by the freelancers
themselves without too much worry about getting screwed over or hassling one
another.

You bring up a valid concern about the race to the bottom, which is exactly
one of the things I want to avoid. The thought around the minimum rate
information was to inform others about what type of level of compensation one
would need to even consider work. I think I might rework this right now and
also inform folks that only developers with rates above XYZ are allowed.

------
hashtree
OP here: I, like many others, experience times of great abundance and shortage
of freelancing work. The idea of having a vetted/endorsed network of
freelancers I can trust to send overflow work was something that appeals to me
on both sides. I thought using GitHub as the vehicle for maintaining such a
community was an open and hacker-friendly way of doing it.

I welcome any feedback on the concept!

